# new 4 foot tunnel



## GarryNCGRR (Jan 18, 2008)

I was not going to put anything into these threads until this was totally finisned....but that seems to be a long way off....so decided to show what is done so far. Where this work is going on was just dirt and plants at the end of my layout....wasted layout space! So the decision was made....mainly because a nice load of perfect rocks came unexpectedly to be mine, to put the tunnel...and a slide/snow shed ...and a short trestle in. The area was cleared....right of way marked....and concrete roadbed poured. The tunnel was next to do...the old one I used slabs of concrete to form the walls and top, covered with pond liner to keep water out....and then dirt, plants, and some rocks. This time I wanted to try something new....so I used foam glued together, then carved to form the inside of the tunnel, then made a wooden form around that and poured concrete. Once the concrete was dry the form was removed and the foam removed.......(messy job, should have used shop vac as I drilled and chopped the foam out) With the foam removed the inside of the tunnel only concrete looking like rock...worked quite well. 
Next was picking through the rocks to find the ones that would look good to form the entrances of the tunnel...no concrete portals this time, then dirt and plants set back in place. Will be a while til the other end is finished far enough to show....working on a wall of rock and where slide shed will be put, but that is for a later thread I guess.
Hope this slide show will work in here........................

http://s4.photobucket.com/albums/y1...9bbbcf.pbw
http://s4.photobucket.com/albums/y113/reelroader/?action=view&current=e99bbbcf.pbw 
That is it for now...............
Garry NCGRR


----------



## GarryNCGRR (Jan 18, 2008)

I just checked this .... seems the only way to get the slide show to work is to cut and paste it.

Garry


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow! That was a very impressive slideshow of a very impressive tunnel! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

Garry,
Those tunnels look great. I bet you could hide all kinds of new locomotives or cars inside them.









JimC.


----------



## tom h (Jan 2, 2008)

Great job, that really looks good!

tom h


----------



## R Snyder (May 12, 2009)

That is a really good idea for a tunnel. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## lincoln pin (Feb 24, 2009)

Gary, Nice job! How did you get the foam "plug" out of the finished tunnel? 
Thanks,
Mike


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Sweet tunnels  Great how-to slide show!


----------



## Bob in Kalamazoo (Apr 2, 2009)

I like the tunnel. Great idea. I'd love to see more photos of it. I watched the slide show twice and will go back and watch it again. Thanks for sharing.
Bob in Kalamazoo


----------



## GarryNCGRR (Jan 18, 2008)

Thanks for the comments guys....always nice hearing opinions of other modelers. Will add more pics of other end of tunnel and work going on there next time I go out and take some. 

Mike..............I used one of those wood drilling bits...the wide flat ones that go into the power drilll, to remove the foam...along with a shop vac to keep the foam dust and chips under some kind of control.(they stick to everything) If I did it again I'd use the drill and vac at the same time instead of one and then the other.









Garry


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Very very cool, I never ever thought of doing it that way.....


----------



## Bighurt (Sep 15, 2009)

There are otherways of doing it. 

Utilizing polyethelene sewer liners filled and pressurized with either liquid or gas is one way. Harder to set up, and come by, but reusable and instant completion. No limit on length either.

I myself am waiting to see a scale boring machine!


----------



## GarryNCGRR (Jan 18, 2008)

Okay...the other side...or end

















earlier picture...as concrete roadbed was going in...left opening for future trestle










ready to start on rock work.










had to pick out rocks to make as best an entrance area as I wanted and started to make the vertical wall ...not as easy as I thought it would be











different angle of same wall being built. Will have slide/snow shed at midpoint, between trestle and tunnel entrance, leading to a gully in the mountain/hillside. I sort of work as I go on this part...seeing what fits and what looks better. Time will tell if it all works out.


Garry


----------

